# Just Wondering



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

Hello Ladies,Yes just another guy complainting about no sex,My question to you is.Last week my wife went to her Doctors for yearly visit.She expained to him about her low lidido and lack of desire for sex.To which she would like to restore it.Well he was no help to her.I waited for 4 months for her to go and we got nothing from him.But its not a easy fix anyways.He is againist any type of meds for her.He suggested going to a health food store for herbs or over the counter stuff.Really is there any thing out there that helps?Personally I don't think a $4.oo bottle of something is going to fix my marriage? Whats the cure ? At least she is looking for anwsers?


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Amazon.com makes a natural testosterone creme, but it's 39.00. There's a 30 day money back guarantee. I'm not quite sure if it will solve any marital problems. My husband has never pushed the sex issue ever during the less frequent times. My drive kicked in full gear at 37, I want it everyday, sometimes more. 

Having frequent sex does connect us as a couple more. We are much more affectionate to each other. We can't seem to keep our hands off each other. I'm very happy my husband has the same feelings as I do, or I would think I'd be smothering to him. We snuggle daily holding hands and talking. I love it when his arm is around me. We flirt a lot when we are around each other.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I've head about Testosterone Creams for women also -and many say it does the job .... but I know nothing about them at all. 

Not sure how old your wife is ? If nearing Menopause ...there was one woman poster here who didn't have much of a sex drive her whole marriage, then she was nearing menapouse & started Bioidentical hormones and OH MY GOODNESS, she went WILD for sex , like something she never experienced before, I talked with her off & on in chatting for a time, it gave me a little education anyway -I forget what website she showed me .... There is some controversy with this stuff with Doctors though, Suzanne Somers is a huge spokesperson for it. 

Here is one of the websites , but again, this is if she is nearing menopause

Bioidentical & Natural Hormone Replacement for Women

Can attend a free seminar - or watch one here : Free Bioidentical Hormone Therapy Seminars

Health and Hormone Information - SuzanneSomers.com


----------

